# Lounge > Food and Dining >  The Rum Thread

## Kjonus

So after seeing all the love for Scotch I thought that I'd see if there is as much love for the rum drinkers out there.

My current fav is Koloa Dark Rum

----------


## davidI

I find Rum very sweet and don't drink it very often but when I do, I like Flor De Cana from Nicaragua.

----------


## roopi

Never touch the stuff but someone gave me some Captain Private Stock on ice and it was actual decent. My guess is though that Captains probably isn't anything special to rum people.

----------


## Nismorphed

Lambs Black Sheep spiced rum is my favorite. With coke and I'm in heaven

----------


## ExtraSlow

There's been a couple rum threads over the years, but none really got too far. Just looked back and here's my post from one of them. I still stand by it. 



> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *my go-to has always been Havana Club. Make sure it's the real cuban stuff, not the US market variety that's made in Peurto Rico, as it's not the same. 
> 
> Iv'e had some of the Zaya Gran Reserva as well, and it's excellent.*



Since then I've done: 
Flor De Cana, - I liked it.
Mount Gay - not too crazy about it.


Have done a bunch of different ones, and honestly, I've never found anything I like better than the 7 year Havana Club. It's a great value too, considering every drop in the blend is a minimum of 7 years old, that's not an average like some blends. I'm a bit of a heathen though, as I usually mix it with a splash of ginger ale. Ah well, 
 :Guns:   :Guns:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Always liked Legendario from Cuba.

----------


## syscal

Wife is Guyanese, mother in law had El Dorado...made me a spiced rum lover. This is my favorite so far.

Had Mount Gay last weekend and liked it as well.

Both of those I'd drink straight.

Lambs and Bacardi have been failures unless mixed with Coke...so I don't have to taste them  :Barf:

----------


## davidI

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> * 
> 
> What age? I've heard lots of people like it, but I tried a bottle of the 7 year and didn't even enjoy it in a mix.*



I'm not a fan of the 4-year (or any clear rum really) but very happy to mix the 7 or drink the 12 / 18 neat.

----------


## Pacman

> _Originally posted by davidI_ 
> *I find Rum very sweet and don't drink it very often but when I do, I like Flor De Cana from Nicaragua.*



I'm not a big drinker, but my boss gave me a bottle of this last year and I enjoyed it.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *Never touch the stuff but someone gave me some Captain Private Stock on ice and it was actual decent. My guess is though that Captains probably isn't anything special to rum people.*



yeah... thats a liqueur... so much sugar

my favorite right now:

» Click image for larger version 

for all you scotch guys; give this a go, its got a lot more in common taste wise with scotch i find than rum

----------


## jacky4566

Say all you want, for a regular rum and coke this is what I drink.

Love the flavour.

----------


## Inzane

I know Appletons doesn't seem to get a lot of love out there, but don't knock the brand until you've tried their 12 year Extra Reserve. 

It's good enough to sip neat.



 :thumbs up:

----------


## Dave P

Old Monk Used to be my go to, but then they started finding glass shards in the bottles haha. Switched to plastic, and it was never the same. 

I have made a batch of my own, and it turned out pretty delicious. If you have time and paitence, its really not that hard. 

http://homedistiller.org/forum/viewt...p?f=14&t=12504

----------


## Kavy

Rum is my go to drink, I find I have to have coke zero with rum or its just way too sweet. 

I am a big fan of Sailor Jerry's

----------


## darthVWader

Ron Zacapa Centenario Gran Reserva  :Drool:

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by darthVWader_ 
> *Ron Zacapa Centenario Gran Reserva *



This. My favourite at the moment.

----------


## OzzyOzzman

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *Try this stuff
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> *



Ron Zacapa is my favorite, others I enjoy:
Flor de Cana (Nicaragua)
Ron Abuelo (Panama)

----------


## ercchry

if im going to mix my rum these are the two i like, starting drinking both on trips to the caribbean 

cruzan, stuff is dirt cheap in the USVI



and brugal, we started getting our drinks poured with this once we started tipping the same dude everyday at the resort in the DR

» Click image for larger version

both are getting pretty easy to find in town which i like, priced like captain's too

----------


## mr2mike

Koloa is terrible. Went and did a tour at their shop in Hawaii when I was there. The dark was marginally better than Captain Morgan but for the price, there's way better. 

I stick to Havana Club, Mount Gay, Diplomatico or Appleton 12 yr.

» Click image for larger version

Havana and Appleton are quite sweet and so is Mount Gay. Diplomatico you could pour neat and enjoy. 

Cruzan isn't bad just not my top one.
Captain Morgan Private Stock is ok.
Brugal is in this category too.

Captain Morgan Lime bite run is good for rum and coke if you don't have a lime.

Sailor Jerry and Kraken are in my lower category as they're terrible neat. Just marketed well.
Captain Morgan Black spiced rum is not good. Fake coloring added to make it look aged. It isn't.

Navy and Lamb's is by far the worst. Also White Koloa is this bad too, just you'll pay more for it. 

I've had my share of rum tastings and it's interesting to have someone pour samples of a bunch of decent rum and you blind test them. Top picks aren't always the one your tastes chooses.

----------


## Kjonus

Wow some great response. Lets keep it going.

Was surprised Lamb's was talked about all, pretty bottom of the barrel for me. But again everyone has different taste as mr2mike isn't a fan of Koloa but I seem to think its pretty good.

As for what else I have in the cabinet which I've been working on;

El Dorado 12 year (a good Demerara which most isn't)
Ron Santiago de Cuba (dark)
Legendario Elixir (pulled right off the bottling line in Havana)
Pyrat XO Reserve
Old Sam (Demerara too)
Appleton Estate V/X
Appleton Estate 12 Year Old

....do I have a problem  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nufy

A colleague brought some of this on our golf trip last year...

» Click image for larger version 

Very very good...


Other than that I have a couple different years of Appletons in my bar at all times.

The eldorado 12 year as someone else mentioned is very good as well.

Then of course there is always...


» Click image for larger version

----------


## mr2mike

Bumping this as I'm going to try a few of the higher recommended items for gifts for my dad.

----------


## pheoxs

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> *Koloa is terrible. Went and did a tour at their shop in Hawaii when I was there. The dark was marginally better than Captain Morgan but for the price, there's way better. 
> 
> I stick to Havana Club, Mount Gay, Diplomatico or Appleton 12 yr.
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> *



For me it's Kraken for a rum and coke or Diplomatico for a neat drink / sipping.

----------


## 94CoRd

> _Originally posted by pheoxs_ 
> * 
> 
> For me it's Kraken for a rum and coke or Diplomatico for a neat drink / sipping.*



Had my first Diplomatico Reserve, neat the other night. It was an absolute pleasure!

The misses came back from Bahama's with a bottle of Tortuga! It's pretty delicious as well.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> _Originally posted by Kavy_ 
> *Rum is my go to drink, I find I have to have coke zero with rum or its just way too sweet. 
> 
> I am a big fan of Sailor Jerry's
> 
> *



Are you kidding?

Sailor Jerry's is disgusting. I remember it was what all the kids got in university when they couldn't afford anything else. I think it was like $13 for a bottle when I was going to school in the US. I thought it was one of the nastiest alcohols I had ever dranken, and the hangovers from drinking it were death.

To be completely honest, my favourite rum is bacardi gold. Yeah it's cheap, but I think it tastes great.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Based on Mike's recommendation, I picked up some Diplomatico. Wow is that smooth for sipping. Did a little head to head with it and Havana Club, and it's no comparison. 
Couple bucks more, so maybe it's overkill when you're mixing, but I think I'll try to have a bottle of that around the house from now on.

----------


## mr2mike

Excellent. Glad you like it. 

Just bought some Plantation 20yr Thanks to kaput's recommendation.
Giving it to my dad for xmas. 

Fyi for anyone looking for these rums. There's a lot of very high end selection at Liquor Depot in Brentwood. Some are in the $200 range.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

What rum goes best with eggnog?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Whatever bottle is largest. I can't stand eggnog unless it's at least 50% diluted with rum.

----------


## npham

Here's what I have on the go right now:

Flor de Cana 4 Year White
Flor de Cana 7 Year Dark
Bacardi 8 Year Dark 

All are great value, but the Bacardi with Coke has been really good.

----------


## codetrap

Is good...  :thumbs up:

----------


## firebane

Welcome to yesterday :P

----------


## rob the knob

what does this mean

links plz

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by firebane_ 
> *Welcome to yesterday :P*



 Thanks. I'm enjoying it now!  :Smilie: 


.... there's no drunk on kraken icon...

----------


## ExtraSlow

There is however a rum thread. 

I will however give props to anyone posting drunk, as I have enjoyed that pastime in the . . .past?

----------


## codetrap

Props for me then!!!

----------


## baygirl

drinking and interneting(I know this isn't a real word!) is a bad idea!

----------


## egmilano

get some NFLD SCREETCH in ya bi, it'll have ya doin the newfy stomp rather than "interneting"...

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by baygirl_ 
> *drinking and interneting(I know this isn't a real word!) is a bad idea!*



It is, and I have the video of you to prove it.





> _Originally posted by egmilano_ 
> *get some NFLD SCREETCH in ya bi, it'll have ya doin the newfy stomp rather than &quot;interneting&quot;...*



She is a Newfoundlander, and has been around more authentic screech that what you are finding the the store.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Kjonus

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *If anyone is interested, I noticed that the Plantation Barbados 20 is down to $60 at Coop now. The last bottle I had a year or two ago was closer to $90 and was well worth that price. It's a steal now.*



Which Co-Op did you see it at?

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by Kjonus_ 
> *Appleton Estate V/X
> Appleton Estate 12 Year Old*



Would you agree that the 12yr is much, much nicer than the standard V/X? Well worth the extra ~ $10/bottle IMHO.

----------


## mr2mike

Yes the 12 yr is better than the V/X. However, you're getting into the price point where going for something even smoother is also a choice. Keep that in mind for next time. 


Review on Plantation Barbados 20. 
Insanely smooth. Buttery, banana aftertaste and well worth the money. Very dangerous as it doesn't even taste like alcohol. 

Picked up some Mont Gay rum at duty free for cheap. 
Basically got two sets of Rum's now. Mixed drinks or straight.

----------


## J.M.

Looks like I gotta pick up some Plantation Barbados 20.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## roopi

Picked up some Havana Club Seleccion de Maestros in Cuba at the duty free. I've never tried it before. Not much of a rum drinker so i probably won't open it until I have a guest request it. Is it anything special?

----------


## SilverKast

My favorite is the Centenario rum from Costa Rica (not to be confused with the Zacapa). Unfortunately it's not available anywhere in Alberta as far as I know. I even had Willow Park look it up to see if it was something available and they said no. So this far I'm limited to getting it when I know anyone going down to Costa Rica or anywhere thereabouts that sells it!

I also enjoy Zaya, and it's convenient as Costco carries it as well  :Big Grin:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## ercchry

grabbed a bottle of this today, its super smooth seems like a deal at $60/bottle (willowpark) but that might be cause im use to scotch prices  :ROFL!:

----------


## riander5

Anyone here had 'chairmans reserve'? Had it in St Lucia... Def the smoothest run iv ever had !

----------


## Kjonus

For those interested Co-Op has Dictador 12 year on sale for $10 off, figured I'd get one for the collection  :Drool:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *grabbed a bottle of this today, its super smooth seems like a deal at $60/bottle (willowpark) but that might be cause im use to scotch prices  
> *



 That's one of the best reasons to drink rum. Not nearly the same insane markups. Plus, peaty scotch makes my farts foul . . . er.
 :Barf:

----------


## The_Penguin

I know someone mentioned the 21 year old, but this is surprisingly good for under $40.00

----------


## Vagabond142

My favorite rum is English Harbour 5 year. Had it when I went down to Antigua for field school in 2004, and you can get it at ~$30 a bottle at Willow Park. For the age, it's actually really smooth and gives a good sugary finish that doesn't heat up as much as scotches do on the tongue. 



Also, for just over $100, you can get English Harbour 10 year... it's a lot more up front and punch-you-in-the-nose, but it mellows out VERY fast and is like drinking liquid alcoholic caramel  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## PaulyBoy

> _Originally posted by The_Penguin_ 
> [B]I know someone mentioned the 21 year old, but this is surprisingly good for under $40.00



Agreed. The 12 and the 15 year are my go to rums for regular sipping.

Having said that, how can we have a rum thread and not a single mention of Gosling's?!? So good.

----------


## Deetz

Picked this up when i flew down to St Lucia, cost $8

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Does it taste like rubbing alcohol?

----------


## Deetz

no man, all you do is mix it in a larger quantity.....it's actually amazing with pretty much any juice and makes wicked rum punches

----------


## nonofyobiz

My brother brought El Dorado 15 at Christmas and I really enjoyed it... Then I saw the price... Sub $50 on sale at solo and I couldn't believe it. . Didn't much care for the 12yr though.

----------


## OU812

Cruzan Single Barrel Estate.

 :thumbs up:  

/thread

----------


## Kjonus

Thought about this thread today as I stocked up the cabinet with some new friends...lol

----------


## KPHMPH

Anyone have some good recommendations for something to replace captions spiced?

----------


## RealJimmyJames

Kraken or sailor jerry.

----------


## colsankey

> Anyone have some good recommendations for something to replace captions spiced?



Captains Private stock?
Either or has been my go to for years, but I also enjoy a Flor de cana blue label similair to what erchhry suggested it' s a little more reasonable regular priced and very smooth..
Zaya rum is also on sale for $49 a bottle at safeway, quite a deal imo.

----------


## Kavy

> Anyone have some good recommendations for something to replace captions spiced?



I agree with jimmy, go with sailor jerry. Same price point but superior to captains in every way.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Captains is awful rum. They water it down to 35%. I still buy it when it's on sale for mixed drinks because I'm a cheapskate. Kraken is pretty decent although I don't prefer spiced rum for drinking on the rocks. Have a bottle of sailor Jerry in the cabinet right now. Decent enough as long as you aren't paying a true premium price.

----------


## Kjonus

> Anyone have some good recommendations for something to replace captions spiced?



Give Baron Samedi Spiced Rum a try its 90 proof but not harsh in my mind, easy to drink on the rocks.

----------


## tirebob

For mixing drinks I am partial to Lemonhart, but I have a bottle of Flor de Cana 18 for sipping although it rarely gets touched as I just can't find anything as satisfying as Scotch for my go to drink.

----------


## mr2mike

Picked up some Plantation 5yr rum. Quickly cut the rope off the bottle because what is this?! I don't own a bondage craft room.

As smooth as it gets for that price point. $32



https://www.willowpark.net/products/...res-5yr-745854

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

LoL at your^ necro bump!

Plantation XO (I think it's called) is my favourite, ever. I think it's roughly $65, also Barbados and maybe older.
Also has silly string.

----------


## mr2mike

Had it.
Arguably better but also more $.

Gotta bump everything.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Happy to see this thread is still bumping. I have been drinking Coop Spiced rum with my PC Eggnog. It bumps.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Big bottle of Mount Gay from Costco is my go to for rum #gayandproud

----------


## tirebob

> Happy to see this thread is still bumping. I have been drinking Coop Spiced rum with my PC Eggnog. It bumps.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Big bottle of Mount Gay from Costco is my go to for rum #gayandproud



Mount Gay bumps. #approved.

----------


## SpeedyZ

Anyone tried Bumbu?

Pretty sweet by itself so best to have on rocks.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Anyone tried Bumbu?
> 
> Pretty sweet by itself so best to have on rocks.



I'm convinced they spike that with crack.

----------


## mr2mike

> Anyone tried Bumbu?
> 
> Pretty sweet by itself so best to have on rocks. 
> Attachment 103295



This real estate guy posts pics of it daily. 
@89coupe

----------


## ercchry

Not a fan of 35% rums that pretend like they’re not just liquors… yeah, I’m looking at you too captain’s private stock!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm on the coop rum today. Mix with sprite because I have fond memories of a trip to the Dominican where we did a "monster truck safari" and the guides called it "Sante Libre" and everyone got absolutely plastered before we visited a Haitian village where there were poor people to look at. 

I love experiencing other cultures. Good times.

----------


## tonytiger55

> Captains Private stock?
> Either or has been my go to for years, but I also enjoy a Flor de cana blue label similair to what erchhry suggested it' s a little more reasonable regular priced and very smooth..
> Zaya rum is also on sale for $49 a bottle at safeway, quite a deal imo.



Not tried Private stock. What is that like? Flor De Cana is good. I have a small bottle of that.
Im not a fan of Sailor Jerry, the taste feels opposite to me. It's like the no frills brand of spiced rum. How you guys like that I do not know. 
Samedi Spiced Rum any good?

----------


## ercchry

> Not tried Private stock. What is that like? Flor De Cana is good. I have a small bottle of that.
> Im not a fan of Sailor Jerry, the taste feels opposite to me. It's like the no frills brand of spiced rum. How you guys like that I do not know. 
> Samedi Spiced Rum any good?



Private stock is liquid sugar

Something fairly reasonable at ~$40 and a nice smooth, buttery rum is cruzan’s single barrel

----------


## tha_bandit

bumbu not bad, costco had some zaya gran reserva, it was pretty good

----------


## mr2mike

Zaya is also a good choice. Costco is the place to buy that.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Zaya is also a good choice. Costco is the place to buy that.



Zaya is what Mr. Mike's serves at their salad bar.
So... No.

----------


## mr2mike

> Zaya is what Mr. Mike's serves at their salad bar.
> So... No.



My colonial restaurant is an air loom of mediocre upper-lower class dining.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Anyone tried Bumbu?
> 
> Pretty sweet by itself so best to have on rocks.



Sounds (Mount) Gay.

----------


## Mostwanted

> Anyone tried Bumbu?
> 
> Pretty sweet by itself so best to have on rocks.



Tried it for the 1st time. It was pretty sweet by itself, so it stayed in the cabinet for a bit, decided to try it with some ice and its some good stuff! Reminds me of rum and coke mix

----------


## 89coupe

Trying a new rum

----------


## tonytiger55

> Trying a new rum



That looks interesting. How was it?

----------


## 89coupe

> That looks interesting. How was it?



It was nice, not as good as Bumbu but definitely had a nice smooth flavour. You could definitely notice some spice & honey.

----------


## Kjonus

> It was nice, not as good as Bumbu but definitely had a nice smooth flavour. You could definitely notice some spice & honey.



Did you find that locally in Calgary? I haven't seen it myself but would like too get some. The Gunpowder and Rose Rum they make is good as well, it won some awards back in 2019.

----------


## 89coupe

> Did you find that locally in Calgary? I haven't seen it myself but would like too get some. The Gunpowder and Rose Rum they make is good as well, it won some awards back in 2019.



Yes, Aspen Wine & Spirits is carrying it, it’s new to the store.

----------


## 89coupe

Picked this up today, looked interesting.

Will report back later.

----------


## mr2mike

Not holding up high hopes.
What's the details on the cask source and sugar sources?

----------


## ExtraSlow

They make good whiskey when they want to.

----------


## 89coupe

> Not holding up high hopes.
> What's the details on the cask source and sugar sources?



It was a big disappointment, I’ll try again another night. 

Bleh

----------


## DonJuan

French language on a Japanese rum and it's not good? I am baffled and aghast.

----------


## 89coupe

> French language on a Japanese rum and it's not good? I am baffled and aghast.



I see Japanese and get excited haha.

It’s filled a space on my shelf. Oh well

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"Smaller and more efficient" is not a key attribute I'm looking for in my libations...

----------


## DonJuan

Not sure if anyone has tried it, but I was at Millarville Christmas market yesterday and they had a Romero rum tasting.

Brett "The Hitman" Hart says this is the best sipping rum.

I tried their Dark Rum, supposed to be their best. Took a sip and it felt like I got punched in the face by The Hitman. The lady continues talking as I am trying to choke it down and not make a "call me an ambulance" face.

$75 price point for a 750mL made me LOL. Bought a Flor De Cana 18 on the way home.

TLDR: Romero Rum great gift to someone you really don't like.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Brett Heart is a legend and probably the greatest ever Calgarian but the dude has brain damage.

----------


## mr2mike

> Brett Heart is a legend and probably the greatest ever Calgarian but the dude has brain damage.



Would you say, Without a doubt, the best there is, the best there was, and the best there ever will be?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The commercial I hear on the radio for that shitty rum sounds like he phoned them on a Motorola StarTac because they paid him $43 on Cameo.

----------


## ExtraSlow

OK sportsfans, and 
@mr2mike
 and 
@ThePenIsMightier
 (who may actually be each others alts), what's a "good" spiced rum. I know, I know, normally good rum is not adulterated, or colonized, or whatever we call it these days. But wanted to give a bottle for a gift, and the fuckwad only drinks spiced rum. I know, I know, this city really deserves a better class of criminal....
Anyway, what's "better" than Kraken or Sailor Jerry?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

My friend who's a spiced rum, homo-gay, Steakhouse chain aficionado enjoys Capt Morgan the most.
I think the Bacardi one is tolerable.
But none of them are good.

----------


## mr2mike

A guy at the country club said, Bumbu. That has too much vanilla and sugar for me. It's probably an M series lease holder's cpt. Morgan. 
Ultimately, he needs to ask himself, does he want diabetes sugar coma or does he want to be a man? 

Maybe off book and try this? Never had it though because it says spiced. 
Saint Lucia Chairman's Reserve Spiced Rum

I find this rum has to be spiced. 
Havana Club Anejo 7 Year Old Rum

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bumbu is basically Kirkland. Fine for the price, but not very good.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Yep, forgot that he likes one of the Havana Clubs as a special treat the best.

----------


## ercchry

The right answer is Lambs… even comes in plastic for when you’re too drunk to hold the bottle.

----------


## msommers

If it's going in eggnog, it could be gasoline for all that it matters. Opt for Premium, it is the holidays after all.

----------


## 89coupe

Picked this up today. Was told it’s amazing, will find out tonight.

----------


## tha_bandit

> If it's going in eggnog, it could be gasoline for all that it matters. Opt for Premium, it is the holidays after all.



premium egg nog, no mixing, just buy rumchata

----------


## Kjonus

> OK sportsfans, and 
> @mr2mike
>  and 
> @ThePenIsMightier
>  (who may actually be each others alts), what's a "good" spiced rum. I know, I know, normally good rum is not adulterated, or colonized, or whatever we call it these days. But wanted to give a bottle for a gift, and the fuckwad only drinks spiced rum. I know, I know, this city really deserves a better class of criminal....
> Anyway, what's "better" than Kraken or Sailor Jerry?



It high test but not to bad imo....Baron Samedi Spiced Rum

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It high test but not to bad imo....Baron Samedi Spiced Rum



Very interested

----------


## mr2mike

Solved by google. Great for your well refined, art room holiday guest.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lambs is not second-rate rum, it worse. Just terrible

----------


## ercchry

> Lambs is not second-rate rum, it worse. Just terrible



It’s the most suitable for the heathens that are just going to drown it in cola

----------


## 89coupe

Update on the Santisima Trinidad deCuba 15 year old Rum

Very nice!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It’s the most suitable for the heathens that are just going to drown it in cola



Your fucking face, fuck that.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Mount Gay 4 life

----------


## mr2mike

> Update on the Santisima Trinidad deCuba 15 year old Rum
> 
> Very nice!



Almost as descriptive as a star rating system.

----------


## darthVWader

Slap him up across the head with a bottle of Cockspur.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Almost as descriptive as a star rating system.



From Borat

----------


## ExtraSlow

Finished this sweetie off last night.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I keep an old Aunt Jemima bottle that I refill for syrup. 

It works! If you're crazy enough to think that label matters, you can GtFO of my house before breakfast is even served!
LoL!

----------


## firebane

All this talk about rum and throwing Captain Morgans out and Lambs but nobody mentioned Lemon Hart?

Never said it was good or bad.... Was a staple in my dads cupboard

----------

